# Grey Poop, any ideas?



## alstewar (Mar 1, 2012)

I have recently noticed that Nutmeg has developed poop that is grey in color, I haven't seen it before, but have only seen it yesterday and today. I haven't introduced any new treats and her weight is stable. She does get some chicken Gerber baby food as a treat, could this be the cause? 

Thanks, 

Amanda & Nutmeg


----------



## alstewar (Mar 1, 2012)

Her poop seems to normal today, I will just have to keep watch


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Stress or food changes can cause green poop.


----------

